# Adding Hifax runners to shanty?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience adding Hyfax runners to the bottom of a fish trap or frabill type sled? I have a frabill XLtwin and wondered if adding the runners would help reduce drag. Also, what is the best way to attached them?
Thx


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

On parking lot or glare ice conditions it helps eamensly! It helps the wear factor on the bottom of the shanty as well. I've seen it done several ways. 1) Drill holes in hyfax, recess those holes and use a tappered head machine head screw (much like the ones used to hold them onto the snowmobiles they were designed for.) drill holes in shanty, use large flat washer and nylon lock nut. 4 to 6 screws a side is good. Use 2 to 4 hyfax. 2) screw two to 4 pieces of 2x2 to bottom of shanty, screw hyfax to 2x2's using 1.5" drywall screws, again pre-drill hyfax and counter sink/recess the holes. 3) This way is way cool but getting it right the first time takes some practice. It involves using 2 sided tape for automotive side moldings. Clean the bottom of the shanty with brake cleaner or acetone, making sure its clean & dry. Do the same to the hyfax, then warm/heat the hyfax with a heatgun or good hairdryer. Just enough to make them some what flexible but not to droopy. Put the tape onto the shanty first, pull the cover off the tape and stick hyfax to the tape/bottom of shanty. The last time we did this we did screw a small/short wood/self tapping screw thru the bottom of the shanty into the hyfax. Two for each hyfax, one at either end. This helps keep the ends more secure with minimal re-enforcement. Good luck!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Zakker,

here's a link to a post I made last winter when I upgraded my new Frabill Ultralight. I added UHMW strips (Ultra High Molecular Weight plastic) to the bottom of my shanty. I changed it after I took the pics though. I removed them and moved them forward and curved them up onto the front about 6" so that they'd ride up on the snow better rather than dig in. Here's a link to how I did it. It has some pics in it too.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56997

Drop me a line if you have any more questions. I'd be happy to help wherever I can.

John


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

I used aluminum flat bar that I got from my local steel supplier, from their "drops room" (left over pieces), for my Fish Trap Voyeger. I counter sunk the holes and used fender washers inside. The aluminum cost about $5, and about the same for the hardware, I used stainless machine screws.


----------

